
Major linux bug allows root shell by holding enter key - lysp
http://www.zdnet.com/article/major-linux-security-hole-gapes-open/
======
piotrjurkiewicz
The impact of this bug is rather limited. It only matters when an attacker has
a (local, not SSH) access to the console and simultaneously does not have an
access to the hard disk.

When you have a physical access to the hard disk, you can do the same things
without exploiting this bug.

~~~
hga
Isn't that a common setup for "lights off" servers, where you use something
like IMPI to get virtual "local" access to your console?

Now, you should have this sort of access seriously locked down, since hardware
vendors are _very_ bad at creating secure IMPI ports, but some people don't
last time I checked, which was a few years ago. And someone compromising your
system for that (e.g. the firewall in front of them, the VPN to it, or your
systems you use to access it) could also get in.

------
lysp
[http://hmarco.org/bugs/CVE-2016-4484/CVE-2016-4484_cryptsetu...](http://hmarco.org/bugs/CVE-2016-4484/CVE-2016-4484_cryptsetup_initrd_shell.html)

If you use Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora and have encrypted the system partition you
are potentially vunerable.

To exploit, reboot server, hold down enter key for 70+ seconds and you'll be
dropped into a root shell.

